# Nest Boxes Pictures?



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Does anyone have any pictures of their nestboxes? In your reply, if you could put what kind of nest box it is, what variety of pigeons uses it, and the dimensions, that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

arherp said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of their nestboxes? In your reply, if you could put what kind of nest box it is, what variety of pigeons uses it, and the dimensions, that would be great! Thanks!


made for homers and is from the Lovebird website:http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/page1.html 
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here are mine in the fancy bird loft.. I think they are 24 wide from what I remember..of course they are not as clean now..as that pic was taken when new..lol..

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=341&pictureid=7783


----------



## Andyfitz (May 29, 2010)

Here are mine i made for racing homers. they are 24"long x 12"high x 16 inches deep


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Hallway side









Loft Side


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Mine are not fancy but quick and easy. I do not have photo room, but if you look at my breeding loft on my webpage you will see them.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

arherp said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of their nestboxes? In your reply, if you could put what kind of nest box it is, what variety of pigeons uses it, and the dimensions, that would be great! Thanks!


The first photo is a nestbox under construction. It is 48" wide divided into three 16" sections. It is 14 inches deep and 14 inches tall at the front. I can make two of these from a single 4' by 8' sheet of OSB or plywood.

The second is the same nestbox finished, installed, and populated with a couple squeakers by a pair of Birmingham Rollers.

The third picture is inside my loft (under construction), using old kitchen cabinets as nestboxes. They are a pair of 33" wide by 30" tall by 11.5" deep cabinets stacked on each other. I will be adding dowel fronts like I did on the previous one. Each shelf will be divided in half to make two 17.5" wide by 11.5" deep by 10" tall nestboxes.

Lucky pigeons! They get to nest in almost $1,200 worth of Merrilat kitchen cabinets! 

Notice the yellow string going from the latch? I put that on there after the first time I locked myself in that section of the loft, and sat there in pigeon poop for a half hour before someone came to check on me. 

View attachment 17499


View attachment 17500


View attachment 17501


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the input so far guys! Ptras, why is there a (2x2?) in the back of your nestboxes in construction pic?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

arherp said:


> Thanks for the input so far guys! Ptras, why is there a (2x2?) in the back of your nestboxes in construction pic?


Since it was made from 1/2" OSB, it didn't have the structure necessary to tack it together. That is a furring strip that the pieces are nailed to. All of my joints on projects made with OSB have some type of reinforcement. 2X2 was just waht I happened to have handy.


----------



## ThePoultryFarm (Oct 1, 2010)

Ahhh, gotcha!


----------

